# Starting a mobile coffee business?



## coffeebean

If you are starting a mobile coffee business, get in touch! The Coffee Bean can supply all the equipment you need, taking you through every step, and will install everything for you. Let me know what your requirements are and I'll give you a quote for making your great business ideas become a reality!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

PM me with your requirements for setting up a mobile business (or cafe, or domestic equipment....!!) Always happy to do the best deal I can for Forum members!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Very competitive prices for setting up mobile business......get in touch!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone setting up a mobile business - I'll travel pretty much anywhere to install your equipment for you and at a very competitive price for a complete package! Get in touch for more info.....


----------



## NickdeBug

Just out of interest, what sort of income can be gained from running one of these (assuming that you supply the labour yourself)?

Seen a couple around at various events and wondered if these are viable one-man-band businesses, or part of franchise or similar.

A bit too drastic a change for me to consider but my sister has been thinking about starting a coffee shop (she is a seriously good cake maker) but is put off by the start up costs with a shop. This might be a solution. She is a teacher at the moment but is beginning to hit her limit of what passes for teaching these days. She is thinking about introducing herself as a professional child assessor rather than teacher.


----------



## coffeebean

What income you make depends very much on your pitch and how many customers you have. If you have people, you can't really go wrong as the overheads are very low and the mark up on a cup of coffee is pretty good!


----------



## coffeebean

I will travel anywhere in the country to set up your mobile coffee business and it is all included in the price! Give me a shout if you are planning to kit out a van or cart and I'll give you an unbeatable quote to get started....


----------



## mikeE

Hi was looking for advice about the mobile coffee/snack business. I have a full time job (bus driver) but would like to boost the income can you still make money by hiring someone to run it for you? Or is it best to be hands on? Iv seen a number of ex benjys vans on ebay and have made inquiries into where the local council would allow me to operate and also any local industrial estates etc. I was looking for a business for my mrs to have after maternity leave as her current job (carer) isnt great pay. Any feedback good or bad welcomed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

mikeE said:


> Hi was looking for advice about the mobile coffee/snack business. I have a full time job (bus driver) but would like to boost the income can you still make money by hiring someone to run it for you? Or is it best to be hands on? Iv seen a number of ex benjys vans on ebay and have made inquiries into where the local council would allow me to operate and also any local industrial estates etc. I was looking for a business for my mrs to have after maternity leave as her current job (carer) isnt great pay. Any feedback good or bad welcomed.


Have a read of this thread. Sounds like the chap is struggling with a similar set up to what you are considering.

If he was paying someone to operate it for him he would run at a loss, as it is he is struggling.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26267-Hello!-New-Member-Introduction&highlight=mobile+coffee


----------



## coffeebean

It is always more profitable to run the business yourself - how much you would make if you paid someone to run it for you would depend on how much coffee you sold!! My coffee van does ok running it 7.30am to 12 noon on weekdays and running it myself. It was a struggle for the first couple of months but as long as you serve quality coffee, it doesn't take too long to build up a loyal customer base! Well worth having a go at it if you do it right and if you need any help or advice give me a shout!! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone setting up a new business - get in touch for a quote!!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone thinking of setting up a mobile coffee business - let me know! I can get your vehicle kitted out for a great price! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone interested in setting up a coffee van?


----------



## coffeebean

Get in touch for a quote if you are looking to set up a mobile coffee business!! I am always available to help at every stage of the process and am prepared to travel anywhere in the country to set people up with a new business! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Here's the latest installation I have done - Minor Bites in Godalming! Good luck with your new business guys and if any Forum members are in the area - go check them out!!


----------



## coffeebean

Heading down to Aylesbury next Monday to do one of my most unusual installations to date.......I'll put up some pics next week! Anyone wanting to start a mobile coffee business - get in touch!


----------



## coffeebean

Happy to travel anywhere in the UK to set people up in business. Get in touch for a quote if you are interested in starting a mobile coffee business.


----------



## coffeebean

Converting a 30 year old Ape next week all being well! Get in touch if you want to start a mobile coffee business, The Coffee Bean offers an unbeatable service from idea right through to serving your first customer and beyond. Get in touch and see how I can help you!!


----------



## coffeebean

New Year, new mobile coffee business? If you are thinking of setting up, get in touch for a quote on everything you need to get started!


----------



## coffeebean

Get in touch if you are thinking of starting a mobile coffee business. I can set you up with everything you need to get started! If you provide the vehicle, we can fit it out or we can supply a tuk tuk!! We will soon be offering prosecco tuk tuks too so let me know if you are interested!!


----------



## coffeebean

The Tuk Tuk Atul vans are 400cc diesel and imported brand new from India. I can do a fully kitted out Tuk Tuk with stainless steel internal counter and panels, a 2 group dual fuel espresso machine and grinder ready to trade for £12000 for a non road legal one (you would transport it on a trailer to events etc) and £13000 for a fully road legal one which you could drive around in. Both versions are completely ready to trade from day one! For Prosecco Tuk Tuks - they are £14k and £15k for non road legal and road legal respectively. Please get in touch if you are interested!


----------



## coffeebean

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mobile-Coffee-Van-Conversion-/252989743527?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Here's an ebay link for my services......get in touch if you want to set up a new coffee business!


----------



## coffeebean

Check out The Coffee Bean website for info on setting up your business and get in touch if you are interested in starting a mobile coffee business.......http://thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/business-start-ups


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone interested in setting up a coffee van?


----------



## coffeebean

If you are interested in setting up a mobile coffee business, let me know! The Coffee Bean has helped lots of new business Start ups - looking forward to many more!


----------



## coffeebean

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253816315585


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone thinking of starting a mobile coffee business, get in touch to see how we can help make it happen for you!!


----------



## tonettimatteo

Hi there, I need help for the set up of the coffee machine! Where are you based? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

@coffeebean your needed for advice


----------



## johnealey

@coffeebean


----------

